# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Bolli Sul Contratto Di Affitto

## kilapaco

Ciao a tutti.
qualcuno sa quante copie del contratto di affitto devono obbligatoriamente essere bollate? so che i bolli sono tutti a carico dell'inquilino, e che si tratta di 14euro e qualcosa per foglio protocollo (o 100 righe) ma quante copie del contratto? me ne hanno chieste ben 4, e mi sembra esagerato...
grazie a tutti quelli che mi vorranno aiutare!
M

----------


## Contabile

Le copie da depositare sono almeno tre (una per l'agenzia entrate, una per il locatore, una per il locatario) salvo che non se ne vogliano depositare 2 e poi di quella che viene restitutita dall'Agenzia, con gli estremi della registrazione, si fa la copia.
Bollo da 14,60 ogni 4 facciate o 100 righe.

----------


## Speedy

> Le copie da depositare sono almeno tre (una per l'agenzia entrate, una per il locatore, una per il locatario) salvo che non se ne vogliano depositare 2 e poi di quella che viene restitutita dall'Agenzia, con gli estremi della registrazione, si fa la copia.
> Bollo da 14,60 ogni 4 facciate o 100 righe.

  Forse 14,62   :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Gli importi delle marche si arrotondano ormai da oltre un mese.Nelle tabaccherie se chiedi la marca da 14,62 ti viene stampata quella da 14,60, se chiedi la 0,52 solo da 1  che è divenuto il taglio minimo  :Smile:   :Wink: .

----------


## Legolas

> Gli importi delle marche si arrotondano ormai da oltre un mese.Nelle tabaccherie se chiedi la marca da 14,62 ti viene stampata quella da 14,60, se chiedi la 0,52 solo da 1  che è divenuto il taglio minimo  .

  Ma sai che fino ad ora non mi è capitato mi dessero una marca da bollo da 14.60 anzichè 14.62?
Ho pure chiesto in tabaccheria ma mi è stato risposto che lui può "fare" marche di tutti i tagli.

----------


## Contabile

> Ma sai che fino ad ora non mi è capitato mi dessero una marca da bollo da 14.60 anziché 14.62?
> Ho pure chiesto in tabaccheria ma mi è stato risposto che lui può "fare" marche di tutti i tagli.

  
Allegata marca.  :Smile:  Chiesta da 14,62 consegnata da 14,60. 
Il "taglio" minimo nella tabaccheria alla quale mi sono rivolto risulta essere 1,81 in automatico.
Ora non saprei dirti, perché sinceramente il problema non me lo sono posto più di tanto, se vi è un "tecnicismo" che in automatico emetta la marca da 14,60 anziché da 14,62.

----------


## kilapaco

grazie grazie grazie
allora insisterò per le due copie, sono alla canna del gas e anche 14.60 (o 14.62) danno un contributo.
M

----------


## swami

> Ma sai che fino ad ora non mi è capitato mi dessero una marca da bollo da 14.60 anzichè 14.62?
> Ho pure chiesto in tabaccheria ma mi è stato risposto che lui può "fare" marche di tutti i tagli.

  
da me funziona "marche di tutti i tagli" mai ricevuto marche di valore arrotondato o obiezioni in merito al valore ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legolas

> da me funziona "marche di tutti i tagli" mai ricevuto marche di valore arrotondato o obiezioni in merito al valore ...

  Anche da me vige questo modo di operare, poi non saprei  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

